# Holster for Glock 34 MOS



## Glocky McWocky69 (4 mo ago)

Hey so I just bought a Gen 5 Glock 34 with a vortex venom red dot and a crimson trace rail master flashlight mounted on it. I wish to find an open carry holster for it. I don't care if it is hard or soft. I would like it to have an extra magazine pouch on it. It's a big heavy pistol. Mostly going to be using it⁸ out camping and cutting firewood. Not concealed or any fancy competition shooting.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finding a G34 holster that has room for a light is easy. The problem is finding one that works with the CT light you have chosen. That CT light is not as popular as other brands of lights..

I found a couple here, but they work with the Streamlight TLR1:








Glock 34 35 MOS with Streamlight TLR-1/1S/HL Light RDS Red Dot Optic Cut OWB Holster


Protect your firearm with our Glock 34 holster with light and RMR from We The People Holsters today. The Glock 34 Gen 5 holster with light is made out of our waterproof Kydex material and is designed to be lightweight and durable. Purchase the OWB Glock 34 light bearing holster online at We The...




wethepeopleholsters.com













Amazon.com : Black Kydex Holster Compatible with Glock 34 35 Streamlight TLR-1 TLR-HL : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Black Kydex Holster Compatible with Glock 34 35 Streamlight TLR-1 TLR-HL : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com






Even this dealer has a long, drop down menu of lights that they make compatible holsters with. But, that Crimson Trace is not listed as a choice: LIGHT BEARING ODIN BLADETECH TMMS HOLSTER (OWB )


*However - you MIGHT be in luck...*. I don't know the model number of your CT light, but I found this place that has two CT light models listed as compatible (look at the drop down menu). _Best I can do:_ Kydex Holster For a Gun w Light | Craft Holsters®


----------

